# Is fasted cardio catabolic?



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

I was just wondering if its the best way to shed fat and if its catabolic?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> I was just wondering if its the best way to shed fat and if its catabolic?


Well all pre-comp bodybuilders do it. Would they do it if it didn't burn fat, and was catabolic?

Normally I'd give you the science, but it is late and i am tired.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Actually, forget my above post, IT IS catabolic. Catabolic to your fat tissues!

You see, catabolic doesn't just mean muscle tissue, and anabolic isn't just muslce.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if your worried about doing fasted cardio and wasting muscle tissue neck some BCAA's before it or drink a little protein,i used to drink about 25g of protein before it but have about 10 BCAA caps before it now.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Actually, forget my above post, IT IS catabolic. Catabolic to your fat tissues!
> 
> You see, catabolic doesn't just mean muscle tissue, and anabolic isn't just muslce.


oh i see, thanks.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> if your worried about doing fasted cardio and wasting muscle tissue neck some BCAA's before it or drink a little protein,i used to drink about 25g of protein before it but have about 10 BCAA caps before it now.


Yeah i was i guess ill have a protein shake before then thanks for the advice.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Yeah i was i guess ill have a protein shake before then thanks for the advice.


I know Weeman is a better bodybuilder than me, but I personally wouldn't bother mate. I kind of defeats the idea. Your blood sugar and insulin levels are rock bottom first thing in the morning fasted, this is why fat burning is so effective. Protein will raise insulin and blood sugar to a degree and blunt the effect of the fat burning. Go without, and if you really feel you are burning muscle slow down. You should be doing light cardio, not heavy cardio. If you must have something have just 5g BCAA and a black coffee. You will not need 10g BCAA as you are not as big as weeman.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I know Weeman is a better bodybuilder than me, but I personally wouldn't bother mate. I kind of defeats the idea. Your blood sugar and insulin levels are rock bottom first thing in the morning fasted, this is why fat burning is so effective. Protein will raise insulin and blood sugar to a degree and blunt the effect of the fat burning. Go without, and if you really feel you are burning muscle slow down. You should be doing light cardio, not heavy cardio. If you must have something have just 5g BCAA and a black coffee. You will not need 10g BCAA as you are not as big as weeman.


Ah i see i see makes sense. Ill see how it goes before i take anything im sure it will be fine. Cheers for the advice have some reps. :thumb:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there any proof that fasted cardio is more effective than cardio latter in the day?

I know its popular and practised by most but would like to see really how much

difference it makes to the same amount of cardio done at any other time of the day.


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

i doo cardio twice a day

fasted am and late on around 9ish

30-45mins each normally the mornings around 30mins as its soo fricken hard lol


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Metalman said:


> i doo cardio twice a day
> 
> fasted am and late on around 9ish
> 
> 30-45mins each normally the mornings around 30mins as its soo fricken hard lol


i run 3 miles every morning at 5am.......getting outta beds the hard bit........... :lol:


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

adlewar said:


> i run 3 miles every morning at 5am.......getting outta beds the hard bit........... :lol:


haha yeah i do 2.5-miles i push myself till i cant run

and 3miles on a night!

i love running on night maybe cause i've had some grub :bounce:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought fasted cardio just had to be low intensity stuff to stop you eating into muscle.

A 3mile fasted cardio walk would burn fat.

A 3mile fasted cardio fast road run would destroy muscle.

That was how i thought it worked anyway.

Personally i do high intensity stuff as it's more fun, builds muscle, and increases fitness. Like 60m + 100m sprints, 400m interval runs, stair runs, hill sprints, shuttle runs etc. But then again, i aint no bodybuilder. I train for power, cardio, and functional fitness now. Kinda like the MMA guys. Best of all worlds.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

It'll become catabolic to muscle if you dont replenish protein stores afterwards IMO.

Personally i use to do high intensitt sprints for 5 minutes just to ensure my glycogen stores were run v.low, followed by lower intensity for 30 minutes.

Get home protein shake + bcaas.

As long as your not over doing the high intensity exercise, then its not going to become catabolic too muscles as such, just ensure you have adequate protein intake.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> It'll become catabolic to muscle if you dont replenish protein stores afterwards IMO.
> 
> Personally i use to do high intensitt sprints for 5 minutes just to ensure my glycogen stores were run v.low, followed by lower intensity for 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


That's a good method, but it is not the burning of glycogen that is the benefit, it is the release of adrenaline etc during the 5 minutes intensity that is of the greatest benefit. Light cardio doesn't release adrenaline, and adrenaline is a great fat burner. So the 5 minutes of all out high intensity will release the hormones required to burn fat during the 30 minute low intensity phase. It has little to do with glycogen depletion, you won't deplete that much in 5 minutes.


----------



## BalDEE (Mar 6, 2010)

great post plenty info gonna try this , not the most motivated in the mornings.

Do you do this every morning as i go to the gym about an hour and a half after getting up.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> *Well all pre-comp bodybuilders do it*. Would they do it if it didn't burn fat, and was catabolic?
> 
> Normally I'd give you the science, but it is late and i am tired.


They are also full of gear so less likely to suffer muscle loss!

Good post from weeman regarding the protein before fasted cardio


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i wouldnt suggest it until there r some amino acids and glutamine in da system..


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> *They are also full of gear so less likely to suffer muscle loss!*
> 
> Good post from weeman regarding the protein before fasted cardio


So is you post assuming that all bodybuilders in contest prep are full of chemicals. Because this isn't necessarily the case. I for one don't do any stims or peds until 8 weeks out, and then only light. So i still do a good 8-10 weeks natty, with fasted AM cardio. I know a lot rely heavily on chemical enhancement, but not ALL, ALL the time. Then there are the honest natty's in natty feds. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------

